# address?



## ReNNeN_PiNoY (Apr 3, 2003)

someone please reply with exact address of event. thanx.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Cutter Motors
402 South Hope Avenue
Santa Barbara
CA 93105


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Excellent map WAM!!

La Cumbre Plaza is a great place to send the significant
others this weekend I hear. Robinson's is having their twice
yearly sale.


Also, pay particular attention to the details on the map relevant
to overflow parking, namely Hope Avenue, Hitchcock Way, 
and La Cumbre Plaza.


----------



## ReNNeN_PiNoY (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks alot guys. oh and btw, does this event start at any particular time?

cya there...


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

3seriesCi said:


> *thanks alot guys. oh and btw, does this event start at any particular time?
> 
> cya there... *


gates open at 9 am.

Are you coming from San diego? We're meeting up at the carlsbad company stores around 5 am and leaving around 5:30. Check out the caravans forum for the san diego caravan thread for more info

here's the thread

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24667


----------



## ReNNeN_PiNoY (Apr 3, 2003)

sounds good....ill cya there


----------

